# Fossils of Largest Marine Croc Found … on Tatooine!



## News Bot (Jan 16, 2016)

Some 130 million years ago, a monster of a reptile, a 30-foot-long crocodile ancestor, once navigated the lagoons of the Tataouine region of southern Tunisia, the area where Star Wars' Tatooine was filmed.

*Published On:* 16-Jan-16 04:03 AM
*Source:* Associated Press
*Author:* 

*Go to Original Article*


----------

